# What age for different sex siblings to sleep in same bed?



## kerrie24

If your children were staying over at someones house and they were sleeping in a double bed,for one night,would you allow an 11 yr old boy and 7 yr old girl to share or should one of them sleep on the floor??

Thanks.


----------



## Dream.dream

I they are brother and sister or family of some kind I don't see a problem with it ?


----------



## kerrie24

They are brother and sister.My mum said she found it weird,my friends doso I just wanted more opinions.thankyou!


----------



## suzib76

I wouldn't put an almost 12 year old (pubescent?) child in with another child, for both of their privacy.


----------



## Dream.dream

suzib76 said:


> I wouldn't put an almost 12 year old (pubescent?) child in with another child, for both of their privacy.

If its for a night and they are just sleeping really what is the problem? 

I shared beds with my siblings up till I was 12 and my brother was 8 when we went camping for a week and I really don't see the problem? It's not like they are sharing a room and a bed for a long period of time


----------



## suzib76

Dream.dream said:


> suzib76 said:
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put an almost 12 year old (pubescent?) child in with another child, for both of their privacy.
> 
> If its for a night and they are just sleeping really what is the problem?
> 
> I shared beds with my siblings up till I was 12 and my brother was 8 when we went camping for a week and I really don't see the problem?Click to expand...

i didnt say it was a problem :shrug:

i said "I wouldn't put an almost 12 year old (pubescent?) child in with another child, *for both their privacy*"

never said it was a problem for anyone else to do it, never implied i thought anything other than sleep would be going on. I just said I (personally, ME) wouldn't.

in any case, so what if i wouldn't and others would - i think thats why the poster asked? to get an idea of what people would do? not for someone to come along and pick at someone who had a differing opinion

jesus just because you did it doesn't make it right for everyone


----------



## Toms Mummy

Have you asked the children themselves?.... They should be able to give you a better idea of what they would prefer to do?


----------



## BethK

Me, personally i wouldn't.


----------



## Tacey

If the children were happy to, I don't see why not.


----------



## kerrie24

I replied the other day but it must have not posted,the kids aren't fussed and I didn't think anything of it till my mum remarked.Thanks for all of your opinions though,I have a while to decide anyway.


----------



## Rachel_C

If the kids are happy with it, it'd be fine with me until they have their own partners. Then it might be a bit weird if bro and his wife, sis and her GF/BF are all in the same bed :lol:. I don't see it as any different to two boys or two girls sharing if they're siblings. They might WANT their own privacy, I remember some pretty bad arguments when sharing a bed with my sister as a child on holiday etc, but I wouldn't expect it to be NEEDED, especially for one night. They can change in the bathroom, wear PJs and put pillows down the middle of the bed if they want :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

I agree with Rachel_C x


----------



## MelliPaige

I slept with my male cousin when i spent the night with them all the way up til a got my own place and quit staying with them..no problems there...we did sleep with our heads at opposite ends of the bed though


----------



## AlainaLau

I would stop on an everyday basis around 7 or 8, but on an occasional basis I wouldn't worry unless they were bothered.


----------



## lozzy21

On a one off? If the kids are fine with it I don't see the issue.


----------

